# Please advice..



## HAELO (Oct 11, 2010)

My daughter's dog Haelo is now 5 month old.. what does it mean when he suddenly runs around the house very fast and hard back and fort, back and forth, jumps on the sofa, stay still, bark, then repeat them over and over?? 

would anyone know the meaning of such behavior??


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We call it the "Sheepie 500" or the "Golden 500" in our house.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Usually referred to as the zoomies. It's so funny to watch, though makes me look crazy when I'm walking the dog and he gets the zoomies all of a sudden. Watch out!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

zoomies!! They're just getting the crazy out. All you can do is sit and watch. And laugh


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I laughed just thinking about this. I have 2 4 month olds and they do the same thing, but mainly the girl. I have read about it but the first time I saw it I was worried....I agree with Abby....sit back and enjoy!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure do miss the zoomies


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They all do it, if you have a fenced yard try to make it happen outside.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We refer to that as the "zoomies".


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I sure do miss the zoomies



what?! there is an end to the zoomies?!

I HAVE to get these on video then for sure. They are one of my favourite things, especially because they are SO random!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I miss the full blown Zoomies too! We still get mini zooms as I call them occassionally. Asia used to run laps around the back yard and it was so fun to watch. Much better outside than in your house though!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Zoomies! Hey, guys, I WANT TO PLAY!!!!! CHASE ME!!!!! SEE HOW FAST I CAN GO!!! WORKING ON MY CORNER SPEED. WATCH OUUUUUUUUTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoomies*

The pup is just playing-totally normal.

The zoomies will decrease as he grows up.

Once in awhile our Snobear and Smooch, who were older, would run around the house like that!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen: get a puppy then Daisy will get the zoomies back!!
Gunner has zoomies now with Sasha! They are hilarious!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

We call it the 'Butt, Scoot and Boogie' as they tend to tuck their bottom and take off.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Just curious, do other breeds get the zoomies? Or is it just a golden thing?


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Pearl my lab gets the zoomies too.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I've never seen another dog breed do a zoomie quite the way goldens do them. My sisters jack russell spins, but no butt tucked down and as fast as fur will fly running. I love zoomies!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing better than the zoomies ... might want to stand on kitchen counter to stay out of the way


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww man! I have to stop Summer from zooming because of her hips  hope she doesn't hate me for it... It used to be lots of fun!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We call it the "puppy crazies" in our house. So much fun to watch.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Zoomies at 12*



wenryder said:


> what?! there is an end to the zoomies?!
> 
> I HAVE to get these on video then for sure. They are one of my favourite things, especially because they are SO random!


My 12-year old still does zoomies now and then, despite arthritis and other ailments. Not as often as the 9-year old, but it still happens. I'm glad!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my other pup (labs) never did zoomies.

sure was glad I had been on this forum & knew about zoomies. Never been around a young golden until we got our little guy at 6 months. My husband seriously said "there's something the matter with that dog" when telling me about observing zoomies on Bridger's 3rd day with us.

*Do any young goldens NOT do zoomies?* someday there will be another young goldie in our lives & I don't want to be too disappointed if there's lack of zoomies


----------



## HAELO (Oct 11, 2010)

Wheewwwwwwwwww!!! thanx everyone!! at first, we thought that he just needed to go wee wee or pooh and was tryin to get our "rookie" attention!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

All my goldens have had the zoomies...so did my Lab mix, Riley when she was a puppy...it is sooo funny!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the wild, crazy white of the eyes look that goes along with zoomies. My mom calls them "puppy comets".


----------

